# open source scheduling calendar



## Dougj (Sep 17, 2002)

I am looking for an open source or freeware scheduling app or module that I can integrate into my website so that a group of users can scedhule events.

Any suggestions?

Doug


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just search Sourceforge or HotScripts. You will find plenty of them. Would kind of need to know what your Web Server supports though. Can you run Perl, PHP or ASP on your website?


----------



## Dougj (Sep 17, 2002)

the server is windows so asp for sure. I know it doesn't support php but unsure about perl.

Everything I seem to find when searching is php.

D.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

Try here:

Hot Scripts - ASP Calendars


----------

